# A friend for Jersey



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Boomer is adorable.....I hope things work out and Jersey gets a new brother!!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Just checked him out on the website. Looks like they have a lot of good things to say about this cute little guy. Good luck!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Boomer is a cutie and hopefully he will fit right in. He sure sounds good on the website.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Boomer looks so cute!!! Hope things go well and Jersey gets a new friend!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He is a little cutie...fingers crossed that you have found a new buddy for you and Jersey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Julie*

Julie

BOOMER is absolutely adorable-can see why you fell in love.
Please let us know how you and Jersey like Boomer, when you meet tomorrow.

HOW EXCITING!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Boomer is just way too adorable! I really hope things work out for you and that Jersey and Boomer get along. I'm sure Jersey would love having a little brother. Good luck!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That is a really cute dog! Love his ears... I hope it is a perfect fit. :crossfing


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is just too cute! I hope everything goes well with Jersey and Boomer!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations!! =) This is sooo exciting!

How about another J name?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Finger crossed for a happy meeting!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jersey is going to love having a buddy to play with.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

He's cute! I hope things work out tomorrow!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! Coming along on unpacking... my office actually almost looks like one! So that just leaves the bedroom and the closet  <-- yes, they're that bad. But as long as I keep moving I should have some semblance of order before I go to bed. Anybody have any thoughts about the home visit... things I might not think of? Never been through one of these before and not quite sure what to expect. I remember a discussion not too long ago where people were talking about locks on gates, so I got a pair for mine. The pup would never be out there alone (Jersey never is) but this way someone else can't have left the gate open or the wind blow it open or anything.... but I definitely wouldn't have thought of that if I hadn't read it here. So any other tips would be greatly appreciated, not only to get through this visit but more importantly to make things as safe as possible for the pup!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck: he looks so cute.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Boomer is adorable and those expressions they captured really show a great personality. I hope Jersey falls in love just as much as you have. I cant think of anything for the home visit. The biggest thing is a fence (with locks is good) clean house and no stuff laying around that would be dangerous for the dogs. I like the name Jackson for a J name to match yours and Jersey's name.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wishing you good luck, Julie and Jersey!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jersey and Boomer*

Will be thinking of you, Jersey and Boomer today!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck--hoping to hear you got a puppy today!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Any puppy news yet?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I got a puppy!! The meet at Petco went well, though the little man seemed a little overwhelmed with all the excitement. Home visit went great. The boys played a little bit in the yard, though Jersey mostly sucked up to the ladies from the rescue, LOL. Both are sleeping now. Here's one quick photo to hold you over... more to come soon!! Still need to figure out a name for this little guy... hoping spending a little time with him will help!










Julie and Jersey (oops, I'm going to have to change the way I sign aren't I?)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

How about Hugh?
Take off on the slogan "Jersey and You Perfect Together"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to all 3 of you!!! He's adorable.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats! He is adorable!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! My goodness, he sure is cute. I am so glad Jersey is happy with his new brother. You can't exactly call him Carolina, lol, so following a state theme wouldn't work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Congrats! He is soooo cute!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Ge's adorable! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He is very cute, love his ears!!! Its so much fun having two...they are going to keep you busy.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to see more pictures of your new addition. I hope he and Jersey quickly become best buddies.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations - and thanks for adopting a rescue!!

Staying with the J names: Jackson, Jesse, Joey, JC, Jamy, Jerry, Jake


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh he is soooo cute! Congratulations to you and Jersey. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

He is adorable! Congratulations! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of the two of them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's so cute and looks sooooo happy.
Thanks to the old guy who made you know Jersey would like a new buddy. I'll bet he and the little guy will wear themselves out playing.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw! Congrats  He is so cute, I can't wait to hear what you decide to name him


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations-he's adorable! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of your little guy.


----------

